
Show HN: FOSSA – Effortlessly track and comply with open source licenses - XiZhao
http://fossa.io
======
XiZhao
Hi HN — founder here, and really pleased to share FOSSA with you!

Over the past year, we’ve been incubating the product at some amazing
companies like SolarCity and SmartThings (more announcing soon!) to scale it
across cutting-edge engineering teams and get it ready for this moment.

Today, we’re also announcing a $2.2MM seed round led by Bain Capital Ventures
with participation from humbling angels including the founders of Salesforce,
Skype, YouTube, Cloudera, Tinder and others — read more about it here:
[https://medium.com/fossa/announcing-fossa-public-beta-
fundin...](https://medium.com/fossa/announcing-fossa-public-beta-
funding-8cf56cf8ebc6#.q3kusnp26)

Excited to hear your feedback on what we’ve built. You may have used a free
resource on OSS licensing that we created and maintain:
[http://tldrlegal.com](http://tldrlegal.com). We see FOSSA as an attempt to
tackle similar problems in a commercial scenario.

------
achou
(I'm an investor in Fossa)

Open source is ubiquitous, and few seem to have a great handle on what they
are using. Excited to see Fossa take a stab at this in a way that is
developer-friendly.

Also check out tldrLegal, software licenses in plain english:
[https://tldrlegal.com](https://tldrlegal.com).

~~~
brackin
Already so much value from TL;DR informing FOSSA!

------
the7nd
If I have seen further, it is by standing on the shoulders of giants.

If I knew the giants I stood on, it is by the work of Fossa.

------
geraldfong
I've known Kevin for a long time -- smart, persistent, and on top of things.
Cheering for him and Fossa!

~~~
petergatsby
A long-needed solution to an increasingly important problem -- I hope they
keep a free version after the Beta.

------
billehunt
Big fan of Fossa and the team. They're solving an important problem.

------
tmateen
This is awesome

